
My 11-inch iPad Pro Experiment - tosh
https://www.macstories.net/stories/my-11-inch-ipad-pro-experiment/
======
throwaway888abc
Skimmed the article. "Notes’ three-column layout is exclusive to the 12.9-inch
iPad Pro." You still can't change resolution on ipad then ? IE. 1024 -> 1368
-> 1920 ? Honest question. Had the first ipad, but become movie/ebook device
over time. Never went back for productivity.

